# Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen



## Bordersuse (25. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,
lange nicht gemeldet. Der Teich ist seit gestern eisfrei. Es kreuch so einiges, zumindest die Wasserwanzen.
Tote Fische konnte ich keine sehen. Sehe aber auch noch gar keine. Kann ich da eher optimistisch sein, dass sie es geschafft haben?
Grüße
Bordersuse


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Servus

Ja, habe lange nix von dir gelesen 

Willkommen zurück 

Hmmm ... wennst gar keine siehst ... ist schon mal gut ...

Tote Fische schwimmen auf der Wasseroberfläche ...


----------



## Haegar (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo,

auch wir sind sehr erleichtert, nach diesem Winter keine Verluste zu haben, weder von den Älteren noch von der eigenen Nachzucht. Wir können alle sehen, da freie Sicht bis 1,25m Tiefe.

Achim


----------



## robsig12 (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*



Bordersuse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> lange nicht gemeldet. Der Teich ist seit gestern eisfrei. Es kreuch so einiges, zumindest die Wasserwanzen.
> Tote Fische konnte ich keine sehen. Sehe aber auch noch gar keine. Kann ich da eher optimistisch sein, dass sie es geschafft haben?
> Grüße
> Bordersuse



Ist das Wasser so grün, dass keine Fische zu sehen sind? Aber denke Du hast Glück gehabt, die toten würden oben schwimmen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Moin,

bei uns ist das Eis nun auch schon seit ein paar Tagen wech - mein Wasser ist komplett klar und alle Fischies sehen gesund und munter aus. 

Sogar der Nachwuchs aus 2009 hat wohl komplett überlebt  - wer also ein paar Gründlinge (hab bestimmt so 80 stk.) haben möchte kann gerne vorbeikommen


----------



## Boxerfan (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo, bei mir ist auch alles im grünen Bereich. Die Goldorfen ziehen ihre Bahnen. Wasser ist ziemlich trübe, kann noch nicht zum Grund sehen. Aber keine toten Fische zu sehen, dann müßte es meinen Welsen auch gut gehen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Alexandros (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallöle,

an meiner max. 50cm (bis zum schlamm/steine) tiefe Naturbrühe ist auch glasklar und alle Fische sind sichtbar und kein toter dabei


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Servus 

Es ist schön zu lesen, daß Eure Fische den Winter gut überstanden haben ... 
Obwohl ... hmmm .... das Frühjahr die härteste Zeit für die Fische ist und erst anbricht 

Hoffen wir auf das Beste 

In diesem Sinne .... würde gerne weiter so positive Berichte lesen ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Seit Dienstag komplett Eisfrei, keine Verluste, futtern tun sie auch schon wieder.

Aber wie ich die ganzen Algen raus bekommen soll, ist mir noch ein Rätsel


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo.

Es freut mich, dass es nach diesem Winter noch so viele positive Meldungen gibt! 
Seid Ihr dann so gut, und stimmt hier(klick) noch entsprechend ab, falls nicht schon geschehen... ? 
Bei Fragen dazu, einfach dort im Thema oder per PN melden...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Seit Dienstag komplett Eisfrei, keine Verluste, futtern tun sie auch schon wieder.
> 
> Aber wie ich die ganzen Algen raus bekommen soll, ist mir noch ein Rätsel



Hi Uwe,

ich hab ja diese Algenhexe um die Fadenalgen aufzuwickeln und abzustreifen - jedoch ist die nur 1,80 lang.

Da sich auch bei mir in der tiefsten Stelle ein paar Fadenalgen breitgemacht haben und auch mir 1,80 zu kurz sind baue ich mir am WE mit einen 3m langen Teleskopstab ne Klobürste oder Damenhaarbürste vorne drann, drehe die Fadenalgen ein und kämme die Reste mit nem breitzackigen Kamm von der Bürste ab.


----------



## Christi (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

*Hallo Ihr Lieben alle!*

Wie schön, daß ich nach mehreren Versuchen wieder zu Euch gefunden habe und lese, daß es Euern Fischen gut geht nach dem vielen Schnee und der Kälte, mein Teich ist noch immer zur Hälfte mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt.

Ich bin in Trauer, von meinen 5 Fischen habe ich heute 3 Tote gefunden!!!

GRAUENVOLL!!!

Der eine war schon 8 Jahre alt, er war im Eis eingeschlossen, habe ihn sozusagen herauskratzen müssen....furchtbar!!!. Ein kleinerer lag am Rand auf der Seite ohne Farbe und nach längerem Schauen fand ich noch einen schwarzen Neueren. Mein auf einem Auge erblinderter Lieblingsfisch konnte gerade noch gerettet werden, er lag schon mit dem Bauch nach oben, drehte sich in die senkrechte, um dann wieder völlig besinnungslos herumzutorkeln. Ich bin gerannt wie verrückt, nach Wasserkocher und Wäschewanne. Ganz schnell Wasser rein, Fisch raus (der zuckte noch nicht mal beim Herausholen) und dann rein in die Wanne und Futter drauf.  So....jetzt steht er da seit 4 Stunden auf Styroporplatten, er macht einen...naja....besseren Eindruck. Eine Regentonne habe ich vorbereitet in der Waschküche, da soll er rein, bis ich mich um den Teich kümmern kann. Was ist wohl passiert.
KH 20
PH 8,4
GH -6
No Dinge sind ok.
Soweit scheint mein Leitungswasser besser zu sein. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht.
Seid alle lieb gegrüßt   von einer gerade mal traurigen Christiane


----------



## Bebel (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo Christine

Tut mir sehr leid um Deine Fische.

Habe in diesem Jahr auch zwei Todesfälle zu beklagen, liegt jedoch wohl daran, dass ich mich nicht früh genug um eine eisfreie Stelle im Teich gekümmert habe. Bis ich die installiert hatte, war es schon zu spät für zwei meiner __ Silberkarpfen. Das wird mir nie wieder passieren.

Hattest Du im Sommer auch schon solche Wasserwerte oder sind die jetzt plötzlich so? Hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche kalkhaltigen Steine für Deinen Teich verwendet?

Ich drücke Deinem Liebling beide Daumen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Indimora (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo,

also ich bin neu hier und habe schon einmal ordendlich im Forum gestöbert. Seit heute ist mein Teich Eisfrei und ich habe nur einen Todesfall zu melden.Alle anderen Goldies haben den Winter überlebt, sogar die Babys !
Ich bin echt froh, da ich mir doch große Sorgen gemacht habe,als ich lesen musste, dass einige von euch schmerzliche Verluste hinnehmen mussten.
Ich hatte Rückblickend  sehr viel Glück mit dem Winter, da ich mich seit Oktober nicht mehr um meinen Teich kümmern konnte und dementsprechend keinen Winterschutz für den Teich hatte !

lieben Gruß
Monika


----------



## vision noisia (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo,
es tut mal wieder richtig gut in den Garten gehen zu können ,ein paar Sonnenstrahlen einzufangen und zu beobachten wie der Frühling kommt. Bei uns kommen gerade die Krokuse zum blühen und der Teich ist auch wieder Eisfrei. Hab mich heute richtig gefreut das auch die Regenbogenelritzen den Winter schon mal gut überstanden haben. Ob alle Fische es geschafft haben weiss ich noch nicht so genau aber ich konnte zumindest mal keine toten finden.Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomy67 (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

hallo aus der schweiz,

mein teich ist nun auch eisfrei & ohne verluste, 
sie schwimmen schon fast in der mitte... 
das heisst der frühling kommt  :beten

wasser glasklar ausser das glibberzeugs überall :evil


----------



## Barbor (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo 

unser Teich ist jeztzt Eisfrei ..keine todesfälle.:beten
Aber seid heute mittag wird unser Teuch immer grüner ....ich glaub ich muß den Filter wieder an machen.


----------



## Thomy67 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

hi ulli
wie warm ist den dein teichwasser ?


----------



## hexi39 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

hallo, habe  selbst erfahren, dass tote Koi  nicht grundsätzlich oben schwimmen, habe 2009 zwei welche vom Grund tot geborgen, 
Hab mich zwei  mal versucht vorzustellen, wenn ich dann senden will, bin ich nicht berechtigt. Kann nicht ersehen wie die Sache richtig geht.
Mal sehen ob ich dies senden kann.
hexi39


----------



## Testpilot (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Unser Quaratänebecken ist jetzt zur Hälfte eisfrei.
Dort überwintern meines Nachbarn Fische da dieser z.Z. aufgrund von Umbaumaßnamen keine Teich hat.
4 Tote Goldfische sind dort zu beklagen.

Unser Hauptteich ist noch komplett von Eis verschlossen, da dort allerdings noch keine Fische wohnen ist das egal 

Im Pflanzenfilter überwinterten zwei große Goldfische (unsere Ersten) die haben es leider
beide nicht geschaft wie ich gerade feststellen musste


----------



## Barbor (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo Thomy

die temperatur hab ich nocht nicht gemessen. Das wollte ich morgen machen, wenns aufgehört hat zu regnen und zu stürmen.


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallöchen...

auch Thundergirl meldet sich aus dem Winterschlaf zurück. Aber leider mit schlechten Nachrichten. Dies war bisher der schlechteste Winter für mich. Habe zur Zeit 5 Todesfälle zu beklagen. Leider hat es meinen 13 jährigen Lord erwischt. Das hat mich besonders hart getroffen. Einen Jungkoi konnte ich auch schon bergen. 3 sind noch unter einer ziemlich dicken Eisdecke eingeschlossen. Davon vermutlich noch zwei Koi. 
Goldika geht es zum Glück noch gut. Will hoffen, dass es die ebenfalls 13 jährige Susanne und die beiden großen __ Graskarpfen ebenfalls geschafft haben. Ich hoffe, dass ich Morgen schon mehr sehen.

Viele Grüße aus dem vereisten Norden und viel Glück für eure Fische!


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Servus Nicole

Das tut mir sehr leid 

Denke Filter war aus  oder hast du umgebaut auf Schwerkraftfilter 

Wäre eine mögliche Ursache


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, der Filter war aus. Aber mein Skimmer lief, bis auf ein paar sehr kalte Tage, immer ununterbrochen und hat eine kleine Fläche eisfrei gehalten. Habe versucht die große Pumpe so lange wie möglich laufen zu lassen und das Wasser über den Pflanzenfilter zu filtern, hat aber leider nicht lange geklappt. Die eisigen Temperaturen und die fast 50 cm hohe Schneedecke hat es leider unmöglich gemacht. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich morgen nicht noch eine böse Überraschung erleben werde.


----------



## Thomy67 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo...

nach all dem traurigen was euch zugestossen ist, was erfreuliches... 

als ich heute von der arbeit kam schwammen alle in der 70cm zone und 2 reckten ihre mäuler
aus dem wasser  jupii der frühling kommt


----------



## flohkrebs (2. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

hallo!



Digicat schrieb:


> Obwohl ... hmmm .... das Frühjahr die härteste Zeit für die Fische ist und erst anbricht




wieso?  ist der Frühling wirklich so gefährlich für die Fische?? :shock

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Servus



> Servus Marja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle

Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage


----------



## Thundergirl (2. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallöchen...

hier noch mal ein genauer Bericht aus einem Teich.

*Verlustmeldung*

Lord (rot-schwarz) 40 cm
Corrie (rot-schwarz) 24 cm
2 Jungkoi (rot-schwarz) 16 und 20 cm
2 Jungkoi (weiß.schwarz) ca. 10 cm
"Mix-Karpfen" 30 cm

Gott sei Dank nur einer aus dem Altbestand. Die restlichen waren nur eigene Nachzuchten. Ich hoffe es waren die Letzten. Aber noch ist der Teich lange nicht aufgetaut.


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Servus Nicole

Traurig, Traurig ... das tut mir sehr Leid 

Sind die Bilder von Heute ?

Würde versuchen mit einer Teichheizung/Teichheizkabel die Wassertemperatur anzuheben ... 4°C wären schon super ... 6-7°C optimal ... und zu halten ...
Und Teilwasserwechsel machen ....

Heizkabel nur als Beispiel gedacht ... kenn den Online-Shop nicht


----------



## koi46 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bis heute war ich auch noch ganz optimistisch was die Verluste betrifft. Habe dann vor 3 Stunden den ersten toten Jungkoi aus dem Teich geholt.
Ich hoffe nun das es nicht noch allzuviel mehr werden. Da der Teich noch zu dreiviertel zugefroren ist werde ich wohl noch einige Tage mit der Ungewißheit leben müssen.


----------



## Bordersuse (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eis weg - keine toten Fische zu sehen*

Hallo an alle,
ich werde jetzt wieder aktiver dabei sein. Hatte viele Baustellen und wenig Zeit die letzten Monate.
Der Fischbesatz hat komplett überlebt also meine 5 Elritzen und 6 Bitterlinge.
Derzeit herrscht reger Verkehr  im Teich.
Meine Bitterlinge haben sich als 5 Weibchen und ein Männchen herausgestellt. Ich muss hier nicht erwähnen, dass das Männchen gerade arg im Stress ist.
Die Elritzen kugeln sich auch auf den Kiesflächen, daher gehe ich auch hier von Vermehrung aus.
Die __ Muscheln haben es auch überstanden.

Ich zähle inzwischen 9 __ Frösche in und am Teich. Mann darf gespannt sein wie sich die Saison entwickelt.
Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr noch gar keine Libelle sichten. Aber das wird die nächsten 2 Wochen sicher auch noch geschehen.
LG und viel Spaß beim Beobachten.


----------

